# How To Replace the Radiator on a '07 Versa



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's going on guys,

A customer of mine recently brought in their '07 Versa to have the radiator changed, which wouldn't normally cause me to take note except for that fact that they somehow managed to rack up 98,000 miles on a 2007 model year vehicle!  I suppose the fact that the owner said this was the first major maintenance job that he had to perform on his Versa is a solid testament to the car's stalwart reliability though 

Anywhoo, here is the procedure for replacing the radiator in a '07 Versa:

1) Drain engine coolant from radiator.

2) Remove air duct (inlet). (refer to this Versa Air Cleaner diagram)

3) Remove reservoir tank as follows:
a) Disconnect reservoir tank hose.
b) Release the tab in the direction shown by the arrow.










c) Lift up while removing the reservoir tank hose, and then remove it.

4) Disconnect harness connector from fan motors and move harness aside.

5) Disconnect CVT or A/T fluid cooler hoses, if equipped.

6) Install plug to avoid leakage of CVT or A/T fluid, if necessary.

7) Remove radiator hoses (upper and lower).

8) Remove radiator core support cover.

9) Remove radiator core support (upper) bolts, bolts of stationary part on the radiator core support side and clip. Lift radiator from radiator (upper) mount part of radiator core support (upper).

10) Move radiator assembly to the rearward direction of vehicle, and then lift it upward to remove.

11) Installation is the reverse of removal.


----------

